# Permanently disable auto headlights?



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

This feature drives me bonkers and I want to find a way to permanently disable the auto on/off feature and be able to control the lights myself. 

In researching I've come across some folks with other Chevy models wanting to do the same. Some have put resistors in between the dash light sensor. 

Anyone with access to Cruze wiring diagrams care to share them here so I can figure out a hack please? 

Sent from my G3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

I couldn't pull up 2018, but here is the schematic for a 2017,

Print Preview 






Options:
Text and Graphics 
Text Only 
Graphics Only 











[h=3]2017 Chevrolet Cruze 1.6L Eng VIN E LT[/h] 


Print Date: 3/17/2018



[h=2]Headlights/Daytime Running Lights (DRL) Wiring Schematics[/h] [h=3]Headlamps[/h] Fig 1: Headlamps 







Courtesy of GENERAL MOTORS COMPANY 

[h=3]Daytime Running Lights (T3S)[/h] Fig 2: Daytime Running Lights (T3S) 







Courtesy of GENERAL MOTORS COMPANY 

[h=3]Daytime Running Lights (T3S)[/h] Fig 3: Daytime Running Lights (T3S) 







Courtesy of GENERAL MOTORS COMPANY


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

Cruzator said:


> I couldn't pull up 2018, but here is the schematic for a 2017,
> 
> Print Preview
> 
> ...


Thanks but I don't see anything?


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

Hopefully these will stay.


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

Strange. I added just the pictures, and they showed up on the previous post.


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

Cruzator said:


> View attachment 257978
> View attachment 257977
> 
> 
> Hopefully these will stay.


Thanks for this!


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

*Update 3/20/18

*Found an easy hack on Youtube I'm going to give a try. Removing the spring inside the headlight switch should do the trick of turning off the auto headlights and keeping them off when you cycle the ignition (as it should be like other vehicles across the globe).

*Check this out --> *


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

quailallstar said:


> *Update 3/20/18
> 
> *Found an easy hack on Youtube I'm going to give a try. Removing the spring inside the headlight switch should do the trick of turning off the auto headlights and keeping them off when you cycle the ignition (as it should be like other vehicles across the globe).
> 
> *Check this out --> *


This will work for you US folk. Here in Canada, they're forced regardless of switch position if the car is in gear. I'd still like to know how I should go about adding this resistor if anyone know's if it'll work properly.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

Just curious, why would you want to disable auto headlights?


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

jmlo96 said:


> Just curious, why would you want to disable auto headlights?


I'm not a fan and have never been. I much rather have full control of the lights rather then they always reset to auto upon a new ignition cycle. This is my first American car (always had VW) and something I'm not used to. On VW the auto headlights are controlled the same way I'm looking to modify my Cruze into behaving. 

Sent from my G3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

Somewhat of a related question. Does anyone know how to enable the fog lights to remain on when using your high beams? On VW's you could recode the computer with Vag Com (VCDS) using your laptop. Not sure if our cars are the same or do they depend on some type of relay to trigger the fogs on and off?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

No, they turn off when the high beams come on, as it is illegal in most states to have them both on.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

jmlo96 said:


> Just curious, why would you want to disable auto headlights?


For me, it's the fact that they're constantly turning on and off during the time of morning I'm typically driving at. If I dip behind some trees, they're on, back in the morning sun, they're off. I have my dashlights nice and dim to create less eye-strain at night and having those constantly changing is annoying, not to mention I can't see the backup camera image if the sun is up and I can't turn the **** lights off (thus brightening up the screen). If I at least had the option to toggle it by turning it to the left, no big deal. Maybe I should take a trip to the US sometime and have a dealer program mine to US Region while I'm there. Dealer here in Canada won't do that, I've asked.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

LiveTrash said:


> For me, it's the fact that they're constantly turning on and off during the time of morning I'm typically driving at. If I dip behind some trees, they're on, back in the morning sun, they're off. I have my dashlights nice and dim to create less eye-strain at night and having those constantly changing is annoying, not to mention I can't see the backup camera image if the sun is up and I can't turn the **** lights off (thus brightening up the screen). If I at least had the option to toggle it by turning it to the left, no big deal. Maybe I should take a trip to the US sometime and have a dealer program mine to US Region while I'm there. Dealer here in Canada won't do that, I've asked.


That would be super annoying. At least if the Cruze had "parade" mode where it didn't dim the controls it would be less annoying. Like you said on the US cars, I can turn the auto lights to off and next ignition cycle they are back on.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

quailallstar said:


> I'm not a fan and have never been. I much rather have full control of the lights rather then they always reset to auto upon a new ignition cycle. This is my first American car (always had VW) and something I'm not used to. On VW the auto headlights are controlled the same way I'm looking to modify my Cruze into behaving.
> 
> Sent from my G3223 using Tapatalk


To each their own I guess. I like that GM forces them on to each ignition cycle. It really pisses me off when I see cars with the DRLs turned off in bad weather like rain or at night with no lights on. GM kind of fixes this by working out the anti-stupid for the average person.I also like how they linked the auto lights to the wipers. That was a great touch. 

At least in the US Cruze you can turn the auto lights off for the ignition cycle. On older GM cars like the Lumina and some Toyotas, the auto lights could not be turned off at all.


----------



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

I don't mind the LED DRLs. Don't want the headlights to flash on when I back my car out of the garage in broad daylight, or when I go under a bridge, etc. It might not bother me so much that I pry the switch out of the dash, but it does bother me that GM assumes my IQ is somewhere between that of a rock and sea slug, and that I can't make the decision of when to turn my headlights on.


----------



## Premier17 (May 20, 2017)

LiveTrash said:


> For me, it's the fact that they're constantly turning on and off during the time of morning I'm typically driving at. If I dip behind some trees, they're on, back in the morning sun, they're off. I have my dashlights nice and dim to create less eye-strain at night and having those constantly changing is annoying, not to mention I can't see the backup camera image if the sun is up and I can't turn the **** lights off (thus brightening up the screen). If I at least had the option to toggle it by turning it to the left, no big deal. Maybe I should take a trip to the US sometime and have a dealer program mine to US Region while I'm there. Dealer here in Canada won't do that, I've asked.


I agree 100%!! The auto lights are incredibly annoying for me too. On a typical drive into work in the morning my headlights will have turned on/off 10+ times during a 20 minute drive. It drives me crazy too! The delay on the Cruze is RIDICULOUS too! It will turn the lights on within 2-5 seconds of entering dimmer lighting. Previous GM vehicles were at least a minute or so which I liked a lot more personally. This 'feature' is really annoying.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Can't say I notice the auto lights on our '14 Cruze or my '17 Volt being of any kind of issue at all...nor the '17 Cruze loaner my wife had for a few days...


----------

